# can we talk false teeth?



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive lost several teeth on the bottom jaw. Starting to look like the hillbilly I am.
How is a bottom plate compared to 6 jaw teeth? Do they stay pretty secure or should I continue to avoid it? I had a partial but it inflames my gums.
Advice please.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had full dentures,top and bottom for 17 years or so.I use Fixodent adhesive, the bottom one works loose several times a day,the top ones stay till I pull'em out to clean them.I've never had them relined,they might stick better if I did.They're a sight better than having toothaches,let me tell you.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

nobody else have input here? Once the teeth are yanked I cant go back.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My Dentist has said by all means never get one if you can avoid it. I have a top plate, had for years, had a partial ever since I was 17, I have very bad teeth. You have insurance? you could get caps or crowns, and if they are real bad you could get dental implants and then the lower clips onto them. Don`t know if that helps or not. > Thanks Marc


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Bottom dentures never fit as well or tight as uppers, but they sure do help LOTS with proper chewing of foods. Fixodent works like a charm to hold them secure and I have no problems eating corn on the cob or thick sandwiches as long as I put 3 dabs on the bottom. A dab or Orogel will definitely banish any soreness they can cause.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no problems with my lowers using fixodent.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought some cushion grip, its a relining material you can do yourself, it makes them fit so much better, i still use fixadent, but not as much, my insurance changed and doesnt cover dentures, so i have to reline them myself. Walmart used to sell it, havent found it anywhere , so i bought it online. Just some info for denture wearers


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trouble with saving those jaw teeth now,is it's probably postponing the inevitable..sooner or later you'll have trouble with them again.Then you'll be paying again to solve the same problem.Most of the time you can get dentures relined the first time for free,I just never took the time to have it done.Mistake on my part.Personally,I didn't get new teeth to keep'em in a jar..when I go to bed they're in my mouth and when I get up I pop'em out,clean'em good,glue'em back and I'm good to go.I haven't had gum troubles or a toothache since I got dentures and if I had it to do over I would have gotten them sooner.But it boils down to Your mouth and what You want to do.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

busybee870 said:


> I bought some cushion grip, its a relining material you can do yourself, it makes them fit so much better, i still use fixadent, but not as much, my insurance changed and doesnt cover dentures, so i have to reline them myself. Walmart used to sell it, havent found it anywhere , so i bought it online. Just some info for denture wearers


 After having bad teeth:gaptooth: and spending a fortune on caps,crowns and root canals,I decided to get them all pulled and get dentures.

Where I got the dentures,they have a plan where you get a set of temporary dentures and after six months you are fitted with a permanent set.Twelve hundred dollars for the two sets,only the dentures,no extractions included.

I used Poligrip on the temporary set,but the lower plate as my gums continued shrinking,I could not keep them in.

Then as *busybee870* said,I found some *Cusiongrip* at WM and it solved my loose lower denture problem.Never had a problem with the top plate and never use any kind of adheisive on it,just the bottom.After about ten or eleven months,I had my permanent dentures fitted.I figured I might as well get a good supply of *Cusiongrip *just in case.Walmart had stopped selling it:flame:.Now what will I do,I thought,do a google search,there it is:nanner:I ordered five tubes.Now I was good to go, and smile at everybody.Its been four years,and I still haven't broke the seal on any of those five tubes of *Cusiongrip,*the bottom plate stays snug with only Poligrip and the top plate does not need any kind of adhesive and I'm smiling and eating up a storm.

If you go the denture route, and you need some *Cusiongrip,*and after google searching none can be found,PM me,I know whatch going through, and I'll part with Two Tubes,but thats it, after them,you on your own. Look,can you see mine??:nana:LOL Eddie Buck .........................Heres some rat here.......http://compare.ebay.com/search/cush...ID=ND1&OVCAMPGID=4447415512&ff4=304542_304572


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Ykes the cost! Estimate of $1250 to yank 6 teeth and furnish bottom plate. Thats if they have no trouble pulling the 6 teeth. Probably gonna say some problems. I know implants are thousands and maybe they wont last. Maybe Ill just keep the hillbilly look for awhile.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

manfred said:


> Ykes the cost! Estimate of $1250 to yank 6 teeth and furnish bottom plate. Thats if they have no trouble pulling the 6 teeth. Probably gonna say some problems. I know implants are thousands and maybe they wont last. Maybe Ill just keep the hillbilly look for awhile.


Manfred you go with the hillbilly look. In another 5yrs you will look twice as old as you really are.
1250 to yank a half doz teeth & furnish bottom plate is not that outrageous.

I had several pulled over the yrs from periodontal disease because I didnt want to fool with all the root canals. But I wish I had. I now have 4 on a partial. It works well & sleeps in my mouth. I now go to periodontist every 4 months & gums have improved immensly!

Put your money where your mouth is


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried mini implants? They implant these little metal studs then make dentures that lock onto the studs. They sound pretty good and are much more affordable then the traditional implants but I haven't heard any first hand opinions. Sounds like a simple permanent solution if they are as good as the dentist said.


----------

